# Looking For Plants



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

Matt suggested that I post a Message on here I will be
attending the SWOAPE meeting next Saturday I'm setting up my 
first 55 gal tank and I was wondering if any body had any extra plants
that they could bring to the meeting for me to buy. This is my 
first plant tank so they need to be hardy 
Thanks Eric


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Can you give us a few more specifics about your tank so we know what type of plants will work in your tank? Knowing your light level and CO2 usage would be a big plus 

Off the top of my head, I have plenty of baby regular leaf Java Ferns, and a medium size Java Fern I could part with. I also have Hemianthus micranthemoides, Bacopa sp. from Aruguia River, some baby Red Tiger Lotus, and maybe a couple Crypts. Again, this is just from memory and I may have a few more stems I could part with


----------



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

Right now I have a 55gal tank with 4 bags of Flourite and 116 watts of
light no co2 maybe in the future If the wife agrees to it  And 5 lonely
guppies looking for shelter no plants rocks pirate ships or driftwood
only the Flourite and heater to keep them company


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like you are off to a good start on the tank. Your setup pretty much narows down the list of stem plants I could offer you since most of the stuff I have will require the addition of CO2. 

The Java Ferns, Lotus, and Crypts should work in your tank though. You should probably look into getting some Hygrophila species, Water Sprite, Bacopa caroliniana, and maybe some Alternanthers reineckii. These are all plant I have grown successfully in the past without CO2. I have grown H. micranthemoides without Co2 also but it did not do as wellas the others.

What type of lighting do you have over the tank? 116w puts you a tad over the 2wpg limit but it may not be an issue. Most of the times I have had 2wpg on a non-CO2 tank I have had algae issues, mainly recurring diatom (Brown Dust Algae) and Green Dust Algae on the glass. You may want to consider supplementing some Flourish Excel for a carbon source if you get some algae growth


----------



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

The 116 watts consist of two 48" 40 watt triton bulbs 
and two 24" 18 watt bulbs for a total of 116 watts.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think you will be fine with those lights. I just wanted to make sure you weren't using HO T-5 bulbs or something with a more intense amount of light


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have a TON of baby swords I can donate.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I have a TON of baby swords I can donate.


What kind of swords do you have Sean? I think I would be interested in two of similar size. It would like to see how well they grow in the inert sand substrate I have in the 75g 

Since swords are claimed to be "heavy root feeders" I may plant them a good distance apart and add a root tab under one of them. I would like to see if the one with the root tab grows any better than the one without the root tab.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> What kind of swords do you have Sean? I think I would be interested in two of similar size. It would like to see how well they grow in the inert sand substrate I have in the 75g
> 
> Since swords are claimed to be "heavy root feeders" I may plant them a good distance apart and add a root tab under one of them. I would like to see if the one with the root tab grows any better than the one without the root tab.


I have no idea what type of sword, it is the same big one I had when you were last over. I can bring two babies, it would be interesting to see the difference in growth. This plant is still growing well with no c02 and medium light.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I have no idea what type of sword, it is the same big one I had when you were last over. I can bring two babies, it would be interesting to see the difference in growth. This plant is still growing well with no c02 and medium light.


Didn't you get it from Rob? Maybe he knows what type it is. I really don't remember now


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Didn't you get it from Rob? Maybe he knows what type it is. I really don't remember now


ROOOBBBBB!!!! :help: What kinda sword was that.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

a pic might help ID it if you have one.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well let me see what i can find. I actually ended up giving about 15-30 away at the last meeting.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> ROOOBBBBB!!!! :help: What kinda sword was that.


Here it is smashed up against the side of a 75.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm no ID expert but that looks like an amazon sword to me, kinda small though, unless its a fairly young plant.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

It is bigger now, but I keep trimming it back so it doesnt take over the 75 gallon.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*donation*

I've got some water sprite and quite a few others that I can donate. I don't use co2, so it'll be compatible with your set-up.

wayne


----------



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

That would be great I can paypal the cost of the plants and shipping.
Thanks Eric


endlerman said:


> I've got some water sprite and quite a few others that I can donate. I don't use co2, so it'll be compatible with your set-up.
> 
> wayne


----------

